# How do you hook up multiple Heads together



## Joshua

Hi , I'm here asking anyone ,who knows how to hook up , lets say ,five heads together, and im talking about heads that dont have a DI out nor a slave output

cause i see guitarist like 'Jimmy Page' hooking up a lot of heads together and sometimes using all of them simultaneously ''or just three heads together''
for example look at his rig at the o2 reunion 

Anyone that can answer this for me I would really appreciate it


----------



## gunboatstudio

Well, you don't want to run your heads without having them plugged into speaker cabs. 

So are you trying to play out of five amps at the same time? If so, then you'll need to split your signal at the guitar five ways. Guitar splitter boxes are fairly common- but not five ways. Because... well this whole idea is completely insane, frankly. I guess you'd want split your guitar plugged into a mixer. Then five cables running into five heads, connected to five speaker cabs.

Or are you trying to get one guitar signal that has gone through 5 heads? I hate to be discouraging on your first post, but I'm pretty sure that you'd need heads with direct-outs in the back. And I'm pretty sure that this would sound absolutely terrible.


----------



## lucidspoon

I think that's one of those things that if you have to ask, you don't need to be doing it...

That being said, the easiest way is probably as mentioned, to use a mixer or several splitter's to run the signal to each amp. I don't know how this would help anybody's sound practially though.


----------



## gunboatstudio

This would, however, be an excellent way to get your drummer out of the band.

"Hi, drummer! Look at my new set-up! 5 amps! All pointed at you!"


----------



## Joshua

gunboatstudio said:


> Well, you don't want to run your heads without having them plugged into speaker cabs.
> 
> So are you trying to play out of five amps at the same time? If so, then you'll need to split your signal at the guitar five ways. Guitar splitter boxes are fairly common- but not five ways. Because... well this whole idea is completely insane, frankly. I guess you'd want split your guitar plugged into a mixer. Then five cables running into five heads, connected to five speaker cabs.
> 
> Or are you trying to get one guitar signal that has gone through 5 heads? I hate to be discouraging on your first post, but I'm pretty sure that you'd need heads with direct-outs in the back. And I'm pretty sure that this would sound absolutely terrible.




Well i was only asking for knowledge, i was using the five heads as an example, considering i seen jimmy page with eight heads and four cabinets , and it just puzzles me how he hooks his heads up together ,that dont have a 
a slave nor a DI, like the plexi heads , then again , with his massive rig , i only seen three heads on together.


----------



## gunboatstudio

Right on. I knew a guy who had two half-stack rigs, and a splitter and volume pedal for each. Instead of switching a lead boost, he'd kick on the other half-stack. It was awesome... but impractical. 

I bet if you posted this same question somewhere and named it "How did Jimmy Page play through 8 rigs and 4 cabinets", you'd get some Led Zep enthusiasts. His gear is pretty well studied by some Marshall guys, and someone here probably has the details.

But in general, I'm at a loss... Sorry!


----------



## thrawn86

If the heads were in double the amount of what the cabs were, then maybe he was running two heads into one cab set to operate in stereo, provided they were able to stand up to the wattage (minimum 150w per cab side I would suppose) and the cabs were wired to operate in stereo. All this being said, it would still require a signal splitter from the guitar into each head _individually_.

If he was running three heads, assuming everything was normal inside the amps (as far as impedence selection, etc.) he could have run anywhere from 6 cabs (each head running a full stack) or as little as two (if he did indeed run two heads into one stereo cab and another into a single cab). I tend to think, since it was back in the day, that the former is the case and he ran three full stacks.....but I am not the expert on this. Either way, a signal split is required to run more than one head if there's no slaving involved or a mixer/Direct I/O.

Anyone who can clarify would be appreciated!


----------



## carnada

all the heads were just for show! just use a head and a cab lol


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

never really thought about it but i would think on a plexi you could link them like you do the 2 channels.....this would probably induce a ground loop issue though
as far as waht Jimmy did you can see it in these two pics


----------



## SlashLP97

Using Plexis (or any head with that style of high/low gain inputs) you could run your guitar into head #1 high gain input, then put a patch cable from the low gain input to the next head, etc... And then run 2 heads into each speaker cab, or one head into a speaker cab or whatever speaker cab scheme you wanted. There are also load boxes which simulate speaker cabs for tube heads so you can use two heads into one cab in mono.

Note: the above configuration will NOT work with JCM800 style low/high gain inputs, as the high gain input is not connected to the second half of the preamp circuit if there is a cable in the low gain jack.



> never really thought about it but i would think on a plexi you could link them like you do the 2 channels.....this would probably induce a ground loop issue though



If you were to use AC coupling between the heads this would not be an issue. I beleive their are 1/4" to 1/4" AC coupling adapters commercially available that would remove the ground loop issues.

If you were to use five heads, however the total input impedance your guitar would see would be very low, so a buffer would be recommended before your mammoth wall of sound.


----------



## microtonal

What would be the practical application/purpose to send all amp heads to all cabinets IF they are all setup the same and are all getting the same/split guitar signal?

I can understand sharing cabinets between heads with different sounds/tone but not really understanding what the OP would or trying to achieve?







https://taweber.powweb.com/store/2head.htm


----------



## LPMarshall hack

microtonal said:


> What would be the practical application/purpose to send all amp heads to all cabinets IF they are all setup the same and are all getting the same/split guitar signal?
> 
> I can understand sharing cabinets between heads with different sounds/tone but not really understanding what the OP would or trying to achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://taweber.powweb.com/store/2head.htm




I would like to use two heads with one cab...what is that red Weber thing? Are they expensive?


----------



## microtonal

LPMarshall hack said:


> I would like to use two heads with one cab...what is that red Weber thing? Are they expensive?



Did you click the link under the picture?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

microtonal said:


> Did you click the link under the picture?



I will now...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Anyone ever used one of those Weber switchers? Likes? Dislikes?


----------



## Ken

SlashLP97 said:


> Using Plexis (or any head with that style of high/low gain inputs) you could run your guitar into head #1 high gain input, then put a patch cable from the low gain input to the next head, etc... .



Ding ding ding, we have a winner. Yes, back in the day guys actually played their 1959 Marshalls all daisy chained together because the PA's were primitive by today's standards, and one needed massive stage volume. 

Today that wall of Marshall tradition is carried on, but guys are using one half or full stack to play through and the rest are just for show. The PA handles the load for the hall.

Ken


----------



## gunboatstudio

Huh. I had no idea that the low-gain input would act like a direct-out on a Plexi. Thanks, Ken.

I've got a couple of bass amps that have those two-input deals. I wonder if I've had a 1/4" direct out on those that I never knew about...


----------



## SlashLP97

It doesn't act like a Direct Out, as it does like a mono - stereo converter. The signal present on the low gain input when your guitar is plugged into the high gain input is exactly the same as what is on the high gain input. Most likely if you have an amp with high/low gain inputs it is in this fashion, the only one I've ever seen do it differently is the JCM800.


----------



## microtonal

LPMarshall hack said:


> Anyone ever used one of those Weber switchers? Likes? Dislikes?



Review of Weber Mini Mass Attenuator - Telecaster Guitar Forum

.


----------



## Paul_M

> I would like to use two heads with one cab...what is that red Weber thing? Are they expensive?



You can also just use the A/B/Y pedal and run both heads into a stereo cab. I did this with a JCM 800 and Mesa Stiletto into a Marshall 1960. 

Set the cab to 8 ohms stereo and run each head at 8 ohms into the two inputs, it's like having two separate 2x12 vertical cabs. You can get a Morley A/B/Y for like $30 on Craigslist.

If you want to run each head separately into all 4 speakers (but not at the same time, obviously), Radial makes the Headbone, a bit of a pricier option but quality stuff.


----------



## WaMoore84

So how do line outs on the back of an amp head work? Can you run that into the input of another amp head or PA?


----------



## Adwex

SlashLP97 said:


> It doesn't act like a Direct Out, as it does like a mono - stereo converter. The signal present on the low gain input when your guitar is plugged into the high gain input is exactly the same as what is on the high gain input. Most likely if you have an amp with high/low gain inputs it is in this fashion, the only one I've ever seen do it differently is the JCM800.



Be careful using the word "stereo", what you're describing is "parallel". "Stereo" a completely different thing.

The doubled inputs on a plexi act like a "Y" connector, they split the signal electrically because they are wired in parallel. If I'm not mistaken, if you "daisy chain" multiple amps, there will be signal loss from the guitar as it is split.


----------



## Adwex

WaMoore84 said:


> So how do line outs on the back of an amp head work? Can you run that into the input of another amp head or PA?



A line out is an output that taps into the signal chain after the preamp section, before the power section. If you want to use it to "slave" out to another amp, you would need to use the other amp's power section only, by plugging into the effects loop return...or you could just use a stand alone power amp....or the line in of a PA.


----------



## dread1

To revive this one, I've been daisy chaining my 900 mkiii and my 800, taking the D.I. from the 900, and putting into the low input of the 800. Both heads connected to 4x12 cabs. What exactly is the slave and whats the master. Also, why is it that 90 percent of the sound is only going through the one cab? The cab that the 800 is going through.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Dread, if you have a device in your pedal chain that is true stereo, like a chorus unit or a delay maybe, you would be far better off signal wise to run a separate cord to each head's input from it. Then you could toy around with wet versus dry signal, slight delay patches, etc. and get a full true stereo rig. Thats basically what Im doing and it sounds great.


----------



## dread1

Chuck, I tried that with a Boss Super chorus. It sounded ok, but alot of noise. I had the Morley Tripler, that sounded pretty good also, but again the noise factor was big enough to no use it. I like the sound of the slaved amps together but just was wondering about the volume from each cab.


----------



## blues_n_cues

lucidspoon said:


> I think that's one of those things that if you have to ask, you don't need to be doing it...
> 
> That being said, the easiest way is probably as mentioned, to use a mixer or several splitter's to run the signal to each amp. I don't know how this would help anybody's sound practially though.



actually NOT..
i've been playing for years but i'm a technical idiot.
i've run the real backline but soemone else always did it. i'd like to know.

or more specifically how to sequence or "jump" 3 1959 heads...


----------



## marvin

I personally like to use combinations of amps, makes for a very "full" sound. One way is with a simple A/B box, switch between two amps. Also I made a box, two switches in it, one input from guitar, two outs. The switch's are close together so have one amp on and one off , can just stomp both buttons and switch between the two. Just stomp one switch and run them both in parrallel. My favorite "rig" is using this double switch box, one line goes to my 72' 1959 half stack. The other line goes to my AC30TB which has a Hotplate between the amp/speakers. Line out of the hotplate goes to a blonde piggyback Bassman.


----------



## MacabreSaint

what would happen if you linked them in the effects loop? (stupid question?)


----------



## zachman

I've been running a Custom Audio Electronics V.1 Version Amp Selector, in my rig, and LOVE it!.


























Specs:

Due to popular demand, CAE Amp Selectors are back in limited production quantities. As part of the Custom Series, this is the popular "Version 1" style, which allows selection of up to 4 Tube amplifiers, and connects the amps to a common load speaker cabinet. Unused amps are protected, and of course, only one amp is allowed active at a time. Line Level output (rear panel) is also available (with Level Control) to allow for a "wet/dry" effects setup. A rear panel tuner output is also provided, and is active even when no amps are selected. All amp sends are transformer isolated to prevent ground loop hum. This unit is midi controlled (via Program Change Commands) and comes with a dedicated 4 switch Midi Foot Controller, and 20ft 4 pin xlr connection cable! As a bonus, the amp selector (via the footswitch) outputs the same program change commands to control effects processors, if necessary. This is unit is part of the Custom Series, and is hand built to order by Bob Bradshaw, and is available direct from CAE only!
*Features Include*



Safely and silently switch up to 4 amplifiers into the same cabinet or load device!
Unique priority circuit only allows 1 amp on at a time!
Protection circuitry safely guards unselected amps.
Front panel LED's indicate status of each amp.
Super low noise buffer circuit provides impedance matching and drives isolation transformers used to eliminate ground loop hum.
Remote controlled via midi program changes from the included footswitch.
Remote power supply for lowest noise.
2 auxiliary line outputs. Useful for driving effects and external power amps with the selected amp.
Sonically transparent passive switching elements provide unsurpassed clarity while uniquely switching up to four amplifiers (one at a time) into a common speaker system or load device.
Easily allows for the popular system configuration of a center dry cabinet with stereo effects cabinets (a stereo power amp and effects would be required). See diagram.
Provides a line out signal for the selected amp regardless type. No need to modify amps for line outs and effects loops. Even non-master volume amps work fine!!
Eliminates the need for multiple speaker cabinets and/or load devices when using multiple amps.


----------



## cudamax2343

How about modding your Axe for a Input jack for each pick? Like a carvin and blast 2 amps from 1 Guitar


----------



## MattPop

I was going to say, use a MIDI looper. Rocktron Patchmate, GCX, RJM rg16. It's not too difficult to run multiple heads (if you really must...) as for why? Rather than just for show as people have said, it's also so you have backups. if one goes down mid song, you have another with the same settings running in parallel.


----------



## Rickenjangle

Adwex said:


> If I'm not mistaken, if you "daisy chain" multiple amps, there will be signal loss from the guitar as it is split.



I think that it actually changes the input impedence that the amps see...but that's how they did it in the old days and our ears are used to that.

Personally, I nearly always run a two-amp rig and I use a stereo device to split the signal. It's easy, effective, and awesome.


----------



## Strateuphoria

a stereo chorus, two amps both sides of the stage.


----------



## societyincorporated

First post I found this thread interesting! I am putting together a rig that will consist of the meat and potatoes Marshall JCM 800 50 watt, Randall RH100 watt, Laney GH150 C and a Vox Valve Tronix 100 watt. One 4 x 12 Randall cab and two Behringer 4 x 12 slant cabs. Might wind up being a pile? I am looking for high wattage low volume for a thick rhythm sound.


----------



## Ken

societyincorporated said:


> First post I found this thread interesting! I am putting together a rig that will consist of the meat and potatoes Marshall JCM 800 50 watt, Randall RH100 watt, Laney GH150 C and a Vox Valve Tronix 100 watt. One 4 x 12 Randall cab and two Behringer 4 x 12 slant cabs. Might wind up being a pile? I am looking for high wattage low volume for a thick rhythm sound.



Nice rig, but I'd ditch the Behringer cabs. Nice amps deserve better. You won't get the best sound out of them, and the cost of a few used Marshall cabs is well worth it.

Ken


----------



## societyincorporated

Thanks for your response Ken. People bust my ball all the time for the Behringers lol. I have had no complaints! I have been looking for the classic bottoms with no luck so I recently picked up the Randall. I hope to use the Marshall for the Tube Tone and the other heads for the cream. We are running two Marshall Les Paul set ups in the band currently. I still do not quite understand how to hook everything thing up. The behringers are stereo cabs and I am not sure about the definition of Daisy Chaining.


----------



## zachman

societyincorporated said:


> First post I found this thread interesting! I am putting together a rig that will consist of the meat and potatoes Marshall JCM 800 50 watt, Randall RH100 watt, Laney GH150 C and a Vox Valve Tronix 100 watt. One 4 x 12 Randall cab and two Behringer 4 x 12 slant cabs. Might wind up being a pile? I am looking for high wattage low volume for a thick rhythm sound.



If you decided to share effects between all amps, then the choices can quickly become very limited.

Product :: CAE Amp Selector


----------



## 2203xman

chuckharmonjr said:


> Dread, if you have a device in your pedal chain that is true stereo, like a chorus unit or a delay maybe, you would be far better off signal wise to run a separate cord to each head's input from it. Then you could toy around with wet versus dry signal, slight delay patches, etc. and get a full true stereo rig. Thats basically what Im doing and it sounds great.


 I use the dl-4 delay modeler to run two amps in stereo.I have the morley a/b/y and get a bit of signal loss with it.The whole reason I split my signal is to have the really cool effect of stereo delay into two amps....really fat sound.


----------



## zachman

Joshua said:


> Hi , I'm here asking anyone ,who knows how to hook up , lets say ,five heads together, and im talking about heads that dont have a DI out nor a slave output
> 
> cause i see guitarist like 'Jimmy Page' hooking up a lot of heads together and sometimes using all of them simultaneously ''or just three heads together''
> for example look at his rig at the o2 reunion
> 
> Anyone that can answer this for me I would really appreciate it



There are several ways, depending on the particular architecture of the rig. 

IF using effects, shared with each amp, or some effects w/ certain amps and not with others, will have the user considering various methods depending.

ex.

A or B (Dual mono)
A+B (Slaved)
A+B (Parallel/Dual mono)
A+B (Stereo)
Wet/Dry
Wet/Dry/Wet
4 Cable method


----------



## Joshua

Honestly I'm surprised people are posting on this old post I made a few years ago hahah 
Sorry I don't reply much , as I am discouraged to talk on any kind of forums...
But anyways , thank you to all for the useful information , I really appreciate it.


----------



## societyincorporated

Joshua, Did you ever hook multiple heads together? I googled "How to hook multiple heads together" and your thread came up so thank you......


----------



## Joshua

societyincorporated said:


> Joshua, Did you ever hook multiple heads together? I googled "How to hook multiple heads together" and your thread came up so thank you......



Hahah , You are welcome, but to answer your question "no" I never did
because I cant afford multiple heads and stacks, it would just bother me
not knowing how people would do this , specially back in the 70s... 

But I have helped a friend of mine to link his Orange stacks together
only because his AD140 had a slave output. 

Also this information posted here will be useful, so the day I actually 
can afford these expensive Marshalls , Oranges etc I will apply 
the info listed here. 

If anything , I would probably link three heads together tops.
Daisy linking or other wise , I prefer older setups anyways hahah


----------



## societyincorporated

I did find the Voodoo Lab.......

Voodoo Lab Amp Selector | Musician's Friend


----------



## Joshua

societyincorporated said:


> I did find the Voodoo Lab.......
> 
> Voodoo Lab Amp Selector | Musician's Friend



Yeah , that would be the modern way of linking heads and amps
together.. And that would be useful for the current stack I have
"Drive" Since it doesn't have a direct out. 

The only thing that would bother me about using A/B boxes
is using a lot of cables just to get it to work.

Since daisy linking uses less cables , but that would apply if the
stack you have can daisy link to begin with.


----------



## Joshua

zachman said:


> There are several ways, depending on the particular architecture of the rig.
> 
> IF using effects, shared with each amp, or some effects w/ certain amps and not with others, will have the user considering various methods depending.
> 
> ex.
> 
> A or B (Dual mono)
> A+B (Slaved)
> A+B (Parallel/Dual mono)
> A+B (Stereo)
> Wet/Dry
> Wet/Dry/Wet
> 4 Cable method



No effects , I was just asking along the lines of how they would hook up
heads like Marshall super plexi heads together in general, since they
didn't have anything like a direct out , or slave.

Apparently one of the folks here mentioned daisy linking, but from what
they say , its also an outdated setup? Since P.A systems takes 
care of the volume...

Anyways in the 70s , Ive only seen jimmy page daisy link two Marshall
super plexi's together , and use an Orange for his theremin.

Correct me if I'm wrong , but i might be right on his setup.


----------



## zachman

Joshua said:


> No effects , I was just asking along the lines of how they would hook up
> heads like Marshall super plexi heads together in general, since they
> didn't have anything like a direct out , or slave.
> 
> Apparently one of the folks here mentioned daisy linking, but from what
> they say , its also an outdated setup? Since P.A systems takes
> care of the volume...
> 
> Anyways in the 70s , Ive only seen jimmy page daisy link two Marshall
> super plexi's together , and use an Orange for his theremin.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong , but i might be right on his setup.



Well, currently-- Page's setup is:
















As mentioned previously, there are several different ways to do it:



Daisy chaining the inputs Amp A to Amp B etc...
Load line out, using external gear aka 'Slaving'-- from amp A to drive amp B etc...
Guitar to A/B splitter OR A/B/A+B splitter to the inputs of multiple amps
Modded amps w/ Line level outs, Loops etc... used to send the signal to another amp
Using an external Amp Selector (There are a couple of different designs, and various features among them)


----------



## Joshua

zachman said:


> Well, currently-- Page's setup is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned previously, there are several different ways to do it:
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy chaining the inputs Amp A to Amp B etc...
> Load line out, using external gear aka 'Slaving'-- from amp A to drive amp B etc...
> Guitar to A/B splitter OR A/B/A+B splitter to the inputs of multiple amps
> Modded amps w/ Line level outs, Loops etc... used to send the signal to another amp
> Using an external Amp Selector (There are a couple of different designs, and various features among them)



I guess if I had a head that could daisy link that would be the
way to go for me ,as for the current head I have,
I would have to use a A/B box I guess.


I specially find that giant pedal board he is using to be
interesting as well , I recall him using that from the 90s
to the o2 gig, as the years are stated on the picture.


----------



## zachman

Joshua said:


> I guess if I had a head that could daisy link that would be the
> way to go for me ,as for the current head I have,
> I would have to use a A/B box I guess.
> 
> 
> I specially find that giant pedal board he is using to be
> interesting as well , I recall him using that from the 90s
> to the o2 gig, as the years are stated on the picture.



I use a Custom Audio Electronics Amp Selector, and Switching System to select amps, effects, channel switch, etc... It works GREAT, but can be difficult to come by, and they aren't cheap.

Product :: CAE Amp Selector


----------



## Joshua

zachman said:


> I use a Custom Audio Electronics Amp Selector, and Switching System to select amps, effects, channel switch, etc... It works GREAT, but can be difficult to come by, and they aren't cheap.
> 
> Product :: CAE Amp Selector



Oh wait ,my apologies , I didn't realize you were that guy
that posted these same pictures on the first page.
I must say , you have a pretty interesting rig sir...

And mighty expensive one at that hahah
Yeah Ive never seen anything like that Electronics Amp Selector
that you have , I mean I knew of a/b boxes , but Ive never
seen something that technical. 

I would say that it would be expensive , just by looking at it. 
But why are they hard to come by?


----------



## zachman

Joshua said:


> Oh wait ,my apologizes , I didn't realize you were that guy
> that posted these same pictures on the first page.
> I must say , you have a pretty interesting rig sir...
> 
> And mighty expensive one at that hahah
> Yeah Ive never seen anything like that Electronics Amp Selector
> that you have , I mean I knew of a/b boxes , but Ive never
> seen something that technical.
> 
> I would say that it would be expensive , just by looking at it.
> But why are they hard to come by?



They are hard to come by for a few of reasons:



They are not commercial off the rack (pardon the pun) pieces. They are Custom built, made to order.
The guys who have/use them, tend to hang on to them, because they are AWESOME.
The guy that makes them (Bob Bradshaw) is the original rig builder to the who's who of the guitar world, so he's a busy, highly sought after guy.


----------



## Viking62

Mmm a Relay system..!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

carnada said:


> all the heads were just for show! just use a head and a cab lol


Not necessarilly...

Some of the heads were for backup, as in the Marshall Jimi Hendrix models given to him by Jim Marshall just for the show. He used 1 & the other was on standby (backup). I'd venture to say he used different amps on different songs, which is why his sound was all over the place.

http://www.led-zeppelin.org/joomla/studio-and-live-gear/267

You have to figure that, at that show, Jimmy had someone to do all the amp switching & configuration duties.

(edit) as posted by Zach, you can see he has 2 of every head.


----------



## Billyblades

Didnt Bradshaw come out with a smaller mass produced unit? Dont know if they still make it but it was a smaller midi switcher with a pedal with like a dozen switches ...


----------



## Purgasound

Radial JD7 Injector? - Signal Distribution Amplifier

'nuff said.


----------



## zachman

Billyblades said:


> Didnt Bradshaw come out with a smaller mass produced unit? Dont know if they still make it but it was a smaller midi switcher with a pedal with like a dozen switches ...



No, not the amp selector. You're probably thinking of the small loop interface/switcher for pedal fx.


----------



## Tyler Savage

I split my 4x12 into two 2x12s .. run an amp into each half and blend their sounds together (make sure the phases are correct if you do this..)

use the ouput of my reverb pedal to go to both. Lots of pedals have a buffer (boss pedals) - that is good quality and tends to sound better than running a parallel signal through multiple heads (imho)

far as I can tell it's the cheap alternative to something like a radial switchbone etc. 

a/b/y pedals are still putting a signal in parallel and some lower quality ones are noisy as hell.

bad photo, but you get the idea:


----------



## LAARS

Joshua said:


> Yeah , that would be the modern way of linking heads and amps
> together.. And that would be useful for the current stack I have
> "Drive" Since it doesn't have a direct out.
> 
> The only thing that would bother me about using A/B boxes
> is using a lot of cables just to get it to work.
> 
> Since daisy linking uses less cables , but that would apply if the
> stack you have can daisy link to begin with.



The Voodoo Labs Amp Selector is how I run my 3 heads into multiple cabs. It allows you to run one at a time, two amps, or all three. Each input has its own isolating transformer to keep the amp hum to a minimum. Each input also has its own ground lift, and volumes for each input. 

It works great for my setup...... The other way to run 2 heads into 1 cab is with the Radial head bone which lets you hook up both heads to 1 cab. Not my favorite and does seem to change the tone of the amps.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

Another thing to note about the VL Amp Selector (I used to work for Voodoo Lab back in 2010)...it's only meant to work on the input side only. This means that all amps must be connected to their own dedicated speaker/cab. I say this because I have been asked this one regarding the Amp Selector too many times to count.


----------



## zachman

Wilder Amplification said:


> Another thing to note about the VL Amp Selector (I used to work for Voodoo Lab back in 2010)...it's only meant to work on the input side only. This means that all amps must be connected to their own dedicated speaker/cab. I say this because I have been asked this one regarding the Amp Selector too many times to count.



Yup!!! 

FTW 

CAE
Skrydstrup R&D
Egnater (No longer in production)


----------



## Flip Downey

A cheaper route is the DeLisle boxes.

Hand-Wired Effects Pedals

I have the ABY and my bandmate has the ABC. They kill the Morley and other lower end aby boxes. Lots of features for killing ground loops and making sure there is no extra hum. 
I love mine and they are each only 129.99 usd.


----------



## BobPeabody67

Would it be possible to take a true bypass looper and plug the send into the input of an amp then another send to a different amp? So could you buy a something like a 5-loop pedal and be able to have 5 different amps?

5-Loop Effect Switcher (Strip)


----------



## Joshua

LAARS said:


> The Voodoo Labs Amp Selector is how I run my 3 heads into multiple cabs. It allows you to run one at a time, two amps, or all three. Each input has its own isolating transformer to keep the amp hum to a minimum. Each input also has its own ground lift, and volumes for each input.
> 
> It works great for my setup...... The other way to run 2 heads into 1 cab is with the Radial head bone which lets you hook up both heads to 1 cab. Not my favorite and does seem to change the tone of the amps.



Hmm.. Interesting. But I would rather have a master head, powering a slaved
head. To me that sounds awesome.. I've also read about using a hot plate as 
a line out?


----------



## chromeboy

Well, I've worked with many artists and some have very complicated set ups. But, for the most part, when you see a wall of Marshalls with two headsper stack, only one or two heads are actually being used and usually ony through two cabs. They may have a switch blade switch to go between the two but really, the rest is just for show. Many artists even have empty cabs on stage. Sometimes artists will run one head through one cab for dirty and solos and the other for clean sounds. I know some people have some pretty intense set ups but unless you're in a pro band touring and have the budget to afford a good amp tech you can pay to take on the road with you, it's kinda ridiculous. Personally, I run two JCM 900 heads through two 1960A cabs. I only use one head though both cabs and use the other head as a back up. Using tube amps means when I turn down my guitar it cleans up. Not Twin Reverb clean but clean enough for what I'm paying. Simple is always best in my opinion.


----------



## zachman

chromeboy said:


> Well, I've worked with many artists and some have very complicated set ups. But, for the most part, when you see a wall of Marshalls with two headsper stack, only one or two heads are actually being used and usually ony through two cabs. They may have a switch blade switch to go between the two but really, the rest is just for show. Many artists even have empty cabs on stage. Sometimes artists will run one head through one cab for dirty and solos and the other for clean sounds. I know some people have some pretty intense set ups but unless you're in a pro band touring and have the budget to afford a good amp tech you can pay to take on the road with you, it's kinda ridiculous. Personally, I run two JCM 900 heads through two 1960A cabs. I only use one head though both cabs and use the other head as a back up. Using tube amps means when I turn down my guitar it cleans up. Not Twin Reverb clean but clean enough for what I'm paying. Simple is always best in my opinion.



Simple is just simple-- not necessarily 'Better' (Though very well may BE), and most guys forget the rest of that quote-- "Keep it simple, Just not simpler".

As to the "unless you're in a pro band touring and have the budget to afford a good amp tech you can pay to take on the road with you, it's kinda ridiculous", scenario you painted-- That, surely is just as true for guys who don't BUT still have huge amounts of $$$ invested in guitars, amps, pedals, cabs etc... but only play as a hobby. That seems just as ridiculous, does it not? hmmm... NO! Expensive etc... is relative to each individual's financial situation.

That said, if ANYONE has the disposable income to purchase whatever it is they may fancy; be it a Ferrari, expensive gear, or baseball cards and comic books-- there will always be someone out there to say, "they don't need that", or it's ridiculous etc... They will get what they please, as they should.

To the OP: The following are various methods of using multiple heads:

Chaining the inputs
Slaving
Mono, w/ remote backup redundancy
Dual mono
Stereo
Wet/Dry
Wet/Dry/Wet
Dual Acoustic/Electric rigs etc...

To answer the thread question, one must 1st establish one's rig's architecture preference, as this will dictate a meaningful answer. The answers are ONLY important IF one asks the right questions.


----------



## Grenade




----------



## Stringjunkie

That's just fucked up man! Lmfao


----------



## zachman

Grenade said:


>


----------



## Shankk

Joshua said:


> Hi , I'm here asking anyone ,who knows how to hook up , lets say ,five heads together, and im talking about heads that dont have a DI out nor a slave output
> 
> cause i see guitarist like 'Jimmy Page' hooking up a lot of heads together and sometimes using all of them simultaneously ''or just three heads together''
> for example look at his rig at the o2 reunion
> 
> Anyone that can answer this for me I would really appreciate it


Joshua: To do a simple stack-stack-stack with out D.I. box/splitters / or to board first etc .-just simple as can be ,,, Yes you do -need more than one -i.g. high and low inputs on the amps .Then you link one input from one head to an input of another .I think you'er talking bout the old days when bands like the Experience/Cream or like you said Page had 3 or 4 or 5 Marshall stacks linked aren't you? Yup, that's is kewl as F_ _k! Way kewl stage mojo too.. Man I've seen bands wanting to get that vibe so bad they built complete empty dummy Marshall rigs-with real Marshall red "ON" lights-to get the look.. Hahaha.. even seen one band with a fake canvass back drop that looked like Marshall stacks ,it was a damn good representation and funnier than shit.. Yes we know it's not technically necessary in these new modern high tech times (hell you can play without an amp if you want-but so I think maybe that's not the POINT ) .I'm thinking maybe Josh is talking about just to do it .Hell ,not sure but I'd like to play through three Stacks one time.. See what it's like .See what Hendrix or Clapton ect. were working with .Get a feel for the power and controlling the feedback.Anyway, You can also link them using the FX loop Ive heard tell or again- a Y adapter to the input-(if all your amp has is one single input) like a JCM 900 High gain. In the old days they ran input to input.You can see in some of the films of the stars who did it. But their amps had more than one input. This is definitely on my bucket list. Just to do it. `coarse , have to play `Star Spangled Banner `then too . Hehehe


----------



## mickeydg5

I wonder if he has figured this out after 11 years.


----------



## Torren61

LPMarshall hack said:


> Anyone ever used one of those Weber switchers? Likes? Dislikes?


I have a deLisle amp switcher. I like it very much. It's easy and doesn't make an audible sound through the amp when you step on the selector switch. He doesn't seem to be making the one I have anymore but this is very similar and doesn't cost much. Remember to always have an amp plugged into the red one. If you don't have an amp plugged into the red one (it doesn't have to be on) and try to use an amp through the green or yellow one (white actually), you'll get a bad hum. It's not broken, it's juts that you HAVE to have an amp plugged into the red one.

https://reverb.com/item/43988067-delisle-xformer-isolated-abc-amp-switcher-black

Oh, he does still make them. This is the one I have. 

https://www.delisleguitar.com/shop/de-lisle-abc-isolated-amp-selector-switch/


----------



## ampeq

Here you go, https://www.sweetwater.com/store/search.php?s=amp+switcher
I use only Radial, good stuff. But I use 2 heads into the same cab like a 2 ch amp.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Thank you for FINALLY replying to my query!


----------



## Snake321

Just wrote this in another thread.
I run 2 4100 100 watt heads lined in to each other.
First dumps into a load box, second controls it.
1st runs on 10.
Its a monster


----------



## Anthony Schweitzer

I use 3 JVM Marshall Combos via Line 6 Helix for the Wet/Dry/Wet effects method. My Dry Cab has been hard wired with Mercury Magnetics. I use a rack, but would recommend that your consider the Floor Model for convenience. 
*FOUR STEREO SIGNAL PATHS*
*Complex routing made easy.*
With four stereo signal paths per preset, the Helix LT processor enables you to create complex routing scenarios involving numerous effects and other blocks, connected in countless ways. Routing schemes such as wet/dry/wet and 4-Cable Method are also easily configured.


----------



## Riffraff




----------



## Mrmadd

I have used Morley A-B-C-Y selector foot switch boxes. The switches allow me to select one, two or three amps at once.
Trouble is, I use 3 A-B-C switches to control 8 or 9 amps at once.
WHAT A SOUND! 

I have purchased effects loop pedals cheap and wired them to do the same function as the Morley pedals.
At this time I have 8 Marshall stacks wired together and it is awesome to hear. 

In case you are wondering, I don't play these ear bleeding loud. I fill the room with tone, but I can still hear ok when I am done.

If you are a project guy, you can mount several 1/4 female plugs in a metal box ,tie all the inputs together and use that. I use switch boxes 
because they allow me to bring different tones in and out of the mix.
None of the amps are tuned to the same exact tone. Each is a little different, which sums up to full frequency ranges to be amplified from your guitar.
Where one amp may fall short, another amp covers.
Ex. 4 amps for rythym or chords, and then switch to other amps set up for lead melodies.
All controllable from floor footswitches.


----------

